# angels



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

in thinking of getting angels what willi be needing. i have a 65 cycling at the moment. sand substrate.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

My pair seem to have a blast in my 29g planted. I will move them over to my 55g in the next week or so (see my thread in Users Journals for my stocking list).

As long as you have a high enough water column they will be happy. Mine love to play in the plants and have mated 3 times since I got them.

As to temp/parameters/ and whatnot, I can't really say what they "require", but my tanks run at about a pH of 6.5, 78 Degrees, softer water, lots of plants, and about 9hrs of light a day.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

my ph is about the same as well as the hardness its 6dh thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first introduced into the hobby in 1909.they have since been one of the top 3 most popular tropical fish in the world.all species with the exception of Pterophyllum Altum have been commercially bred.the Altums are the most difficult to keep also.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tank depth should be 18 inches or so.the deeper the better.PH from 5.6-7.6.7.0 or a little under is best.hardness is not that big of a deal.they can survive in temps in the low 70's but do best from 76-88 degrees F.
i think that you are going to be just fine with them.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

wolld this be a good idea. get 6 angels and see which pair off and return those who dont. my lfs usually has paired angels but they sell very fast.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I had 6 young angels, and my arowana ate 4 of them (i didnt know his mouth was that big!), but luckily he didnt eat the pair!


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

im just gonna keep mine with my clowns. wen my clowns get bigger then ill move all of them to a larger tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get 6-8 angels and grow them out.let them pair off and have a couple of good viable spawns.keep what you want and put an ad in the paper to sell the others..depending on what color variation they are you can get from $40-$200 for a good breeding pair.so why would you want to give them away..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tenaj-6 said:


> in thinking of getting angels what willi be needing. i have a 65 cycling at the moment. sand substrate.


Although not documented mine seem to enjoy my plants and in particular the Vals.

When fed high quality blended flakes (ie. TetraMin Tropical Flakes), beef heart recipes, blood worms and brine shrimp you will be surprised at how quickly they will grow from dime size to four inches (when they will be sexually mature). In addition they will quickly acquire a taste for spirulina flakes (These will be packaged as very large flakes and should be crushed to 1/8 inch size prior to feeding).

Please note that the growth rate from four inch size to full adult size (six to seven inches) is much slower.

They also enjoy Guppies and floating plants. They will search the floating plants unmercifully for Guppy fry.




lohachata said:


> ... tank depth should be 18 inches or so.the deeper the better


Just a question.

Have you been able to raise angels to their full adult size in an 18" deep tank?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes i have ron....raised some in a 50 breeder way back.pulled a nice pair of marble veils out and put them in a 20 high.eventually the male got to the point where his anal fin touched the bottom of the bare tank;and his dorsal would break the surface..second largest angel i have ever seen..biggest was also a marble veil..but it was a lone male show fish kept in a homemade tank..24L x 14W x 25H....just him and a heater and a box filter in the tank.and all i remember is that he made mine look small.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> Have you been able to raise angels to their full adult size in an 18" deep tank?





lohachata said:


> yes i have ron


Well shoot. I purchased this 30" deep money pit and have had numerous pulled tendons and ligaments, temper tantrums as well as shattered plastic from deep tank utensils scattered across the back porch because the literature indicated that 24" was the minimum desirable depth but a 30" depth was preferable for raising angels to full adult size.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

only if you are doing altums ron...and if you can get an altum to full size you will never want any other angel..a spectacular sight..20" tall..and they aren't veils either...lol...years ago a guy here had 6 of them in a 110 tall..good lord;what a sight..
but the only way to do anything in them tanks;you have to wear scuba gear.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon tank that's taller than it is wide (24"). I spilled something in it when it was empty and can't reach the bottom to clean it. 

I have raised a show quality silver angel in a 29 gallon tank. I have raised one spawn of "super-veils" with perfectly vertical fins in a 55. If you raise angels in too short a tank, the really long veil-tails can get slightly hooked dorsals (the parents of the straight-finned fry). The curve doesn't bother the fish any. Angels grow faster in harder water than you want for breeding (calcium for the bones) and in warmer water with lots of water changes.


----------

